# Replacement Liner laces?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

not quite sure this is the part you are referring to. But Solomon replaced my boot liner strap and locking mechanism. I just called CS and ordered the part. Boots were older but they had it was less than $15 for both


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I dont know if all of them will, but burton sent me some laces and locks for some forum boots I had.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I figured burton would be my best bet. Seems like they have no problem sending replacement parts to shops no questions asked. My boots are vans but I'll take whatever works.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My first year I needed a new boa cable and Ride sent it to me no questions no hassle. No reason liner laces should be any different.

Hey, has anyone ever figured out how to disassemble the lacing mechanism on the Ride Jackson Boa? I tried a couple of times but felt I'd break it if I forced it any harder.


----------

